# 뿜어 사람을



## *Louis*

Hey guys,

Sorry it's me again! Having problems with this sentence, especially with 뿜어 사람을. Does it mean "person that smokes?" or something?

공이치기 위치에 달린 터보 버튼을 누르면 쉭, 소리와 세찬 불꽃과 날렵한 불빛을 동시에 뿜어 사람을 놀라게 하는 물건이기도 했다.

I'm trying to understand the meaning of the sentence, so it would be grateful if you could just write a rough translation  

Thanks!!!!


----------



## copark

Hi
What are you reading man...

When the button which is located on 공이치기 is pushed, it makes 쉭 sound, flashing light and spikes at the same time that surprise people.

This is my best
I believe other people will help you.

뿜어 here has different meaning. Most close meanings would be release, push out and emit.


----------



## vientito

뿜어 사람을, though I don't know the meaning of most (I don't have a diverse base of vocabulary) but I know for sure 뿜어 (a verb conjugated) and 사람을 (a noun) are not together.  A verb cannot pair with a noun like that without anything in between.  They are each in their own clause.  A lot of times when you see a verb conjugated like that in the middle of a sentence, it basically abbreviates from verb + 어/아서.  In order to read Korean, there is no avoidance of knowing the grammatical aspect of it inside and out.  Some languages are not that stringent on grammar but Korean definitely is not one of them.  It is very hard to understand advanced material without a good grasp of grammar.


----------



## *Louis*

Thank you for your replies. I know, they are not together, they are close. Why shouldn't they be like that? Does the ending of 뿜어, -어, show a cause like "because of..."?

And does "물건이기도 했다" mean "something it bites..."?


----------



## vientito

어서 has two different usages, one of which is to show cause and effect (as you have stated), another to show a sequential relationship.  I think in your example it is being just a sequential connective, as 서 is explicitly omitted.


----------



## *Louis*

...or can also mean "by doing something", therefore "it startled people by emitting flashes and loud sounds". Am I right?


----------



## vientito

I guess you can imagine it like that as long as the sequence (order) is kept as such, i.e. first smoke and light action, followed by the fact of being an object that startles people


----------



## copark

*Louis* said:


> "물건이기도 했다"



"물건이기도 했다" => It used to be the thing that ~


----------



## *Louis*

Thank you copark!
So I'll try a translation: "it used to be the thing that frightened people by emitting flashes...". What do you think?


----------



## copark

*Louis* said:


> Thank you copark!
> So I'll try a translation: "it used to be the thing that frightened people by emitting flashes...". What do you think?


Sounds correct to me


----------

